# Cabinet hinges for a box???



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm building a box/case for my flyrods. They are 7 piece rods, so the box will be about 17" wide, 4" tall, and 10" deep. I'll dovetail the sides to the front and back and use 1/4" cherry plywood for the top and bottom- rabbeted into the 3/4" sides. My question is about the hinges. I've looked at several, and could use nice brass ones that open to like 95 degrees, but has anyone ever used cabinet door hinges for a box?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21312&filter=39253&pn=39253

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21313&filter=37258&pn=37258

Having the lid sit at 110 degress doesn't bother me, and the soft close would be a nice touch. I would add small blocks to the lid, where the cup of the hinge would sit.

This is a pic I found online and is NOT the box, just a similar shape/configuration, in case my description is hard to visualize.

Also, In this case, do I want face frame? Full overlay??

Is this just a bad idea altogether?

Thanks guys!
jeff


----------



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

No ideas?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I would look for old or antique small butt hinges...the older the better. Carefully clean them with a wire wheel attachment in a drill press...then mortice by hand or plunge router to proper depth. Rick


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Jeff,
I wouldn't use the euro hinges on your box, especially if it is going to be similar to the pics you posted. I think they would look pretty funky and just get in the way. I would use a nice set of inlayed hinges similar to what's in your pics. They don't interfer with the inside at all and are inconspicuous when closed.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would use full overlay European hinges. Mostly because I like the adjustment capabilities.

I really don't care for face-frame style cup hinges because the leave such a huge margin between the face of the box and the door when the cabinet door is closed. 

I like clip on style hinges.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with those who would not use the big bulky hinges. Something more delicate seems to fit the style of the box better.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if you can even get euro hinges in brass. You could use ordinary brass butt hinges (leaf type), piano hinges, or hidden barrel type hinges like Soss. You wouldn't necessarily have to have a face frame.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I do believe I would be more inclined to create a nice wood joinery hinge of some type. Of course if the box is already made this might not be as easy.


----------

